# Dumbo Betta Classification



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

I bought my male betta, Dawn, at PetSmart and he was labeled a Dumbo. Are Dumbo betta a category or do they too have their own colors/tails? I'm just making sure because I'm curious if he fits under a color category.

Also, could someone tell me how to post a picture on here from an iPhone and/or Mac?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you mean in the IBC or just in general? Dumbo, or better known as Elephant Ears, are just regular fish with large colored pectorals that have to be 1/3 of the body length at least in order to be a real EE. But their bodies and tail still follow the regular color patterns like Solid Blue, Salamander, Mustard Gas, Pineapple and so on.


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Do you mean in the IBC or just in general? Dumbo, or better known as Elephant Ears, are just regular fish with large colored pectorals that have to be 1/3 of the body length at least in order to be a real EE. But their bodies and tail still follow the regular color patterns like Solid Blue, Salamander, Mustard Gas, Pineapple and so on.


Oh, okay, thank you. Could you help me figure out what color he is? A more accurate picture of his coloring is my profile picture, this one is a lot darker.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like a Red Butterfly EE


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Looks like a Red Butterfly EE


I thought he'd be a different color since he isn't actually red, more like light brown. I'm not good with colors though haha, thanks.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I think I see in your profile on the profile page that he's flesh toned? I'd actually need a bigger picture on this thread to really tell and the lighting needs to be in front of him. I was going off your avatar picture there, sorry.


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

Here's the same picture but bigger:
View attachment 443145


Not sure why the middle of his tail is pinkish, his pictures look weird. Normally from sight his tail is the same fawn color all around.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah okay, I'd call him a Tri-Band or you could still say a Pink Butterfly if you wanted. I'd say Tri-Band more accurately describes him though with the pink and then the red band and finally the cellophane.


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

Is there any specific tail he has? If needed, I could try to get a flaring picture.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

A flaring picture would be more accurate, but right now I am saying either Super Delta or Halfmoon.

I'm a little surprised since most of the Petsmarts I've seen in this area are some form of plakat dumbos. Some halfmoon plakat, some not quite halfmoon, but all short fin.


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

I think there were a few in the one I went to, though I didn't pay much attention to the others. I'll try to see if I can get him to flare but I don't have a mirror around.


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

I found a small makeup mirror laying around but I don't know if this is full flare. I'm still unsure how to know if he is flaring, though it's like rapid moving of find at full length right?

This is the closest I got:

View attachment 443225


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

I also screenshotted this from when he was playing with the ONE toy I got him to be interested in:

View attachment 443233


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah, yeah he's not a real EE, he caries the geno which makes his pectorals nice and colored but they aren't long enough to be considered an EE ^_^ But honestly, I personally like colored pectorals over a full EE anyway since their pectorals can get REALLY heavy depending on their genes 

For flaring, their beards have to be out from their gills and their fins would all stretch out as far as they can. He does look like he can get up to 180 even without flaring but again, can't say without a flare. If you look at my avatar to the left here you can see my male HM was flaring at me, see the part that extends from his gills? That's his beard, they come in all colors too, his happened to be blue/black/orange because those were his primary colors :-D Looks like your boys is just black though, most of them are black but they can vary.


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Ah, yeah he's not a real EE, he caries the geno which makes his pectorals nice and colored but they aren't long enough to be considered an EE ^_^ But honestly, I personally like colored pectorals over a full EE anyway since their pectorals can get REALLY heavy depending on their genes
> 
> For flaring, their beards have to be out from their gills and their fins would all stretch out as far as they can. He does look like he can get up to 180 even without flaring but again, can't say without a flare. If you look at my avatar to the left here you can see my male HM was flaring at me, see the part that extends from his gills? That's his beard, they come in all colors too, his happened to be blue/black/orange because those were his primary colors :-D Looks like your boys is just black though, most of them are black but they can vary.


Since your picture is blurry, I looked it up, and it's pretty much when the gill cover raises and he looks like he is part pufferfish (haha)?

In that case, i do not think I have seen him flare. I would remember the gill thing. I've shown him other betta pictures and such and he kinda freaks but never flares.


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeahhh, this has been tested. My fish will not flare for the world xD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol yeah that tends to happen sometimes. I had one too that didn't flare either. In which case it'd be a safe bet to call him a Super DeT, I think he could get to HM but without him flaring, we'll never know for sure.


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

I agree, I don't think he can reach half moon. Even though he doesn't flare, when he just stops moving for even a second and his tail extends a bit it looks like one and I don't think he goes further so yeah.

So...Pink Tri-band Super Delta.

Thanks for the help &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

^_^


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

View attachment 444225
Whoa my little boy looks like a half moon here o.o Argh lol I wanna know xD


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

His bottom fin looks like a half moon and his too makes him look like a super delta o.o or is that just me?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It's only the caudal (tail) that we look at to determine the tail type. The anal fin looks the same for DeT, Super DeT, and HM, so you can't judge by that.


----------



## Fawneh1359 (Sep 27, 2014)

View attachment 451306
He flared the other day for half a second, still not sure what caused it. But his is the closest I got to flaring, he wouldn't do it again. Sorry for reopening this, I'm just surprised cause he started to look like his tail a bit larger. Sorry for the bad picture, he wouldn't do it on camera and I had to leave out my phone and take a video.


----------

